# Green and Gold Wing decals for Bicycles, etc. Un-used Jaco Lac 1940s-1950s



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 30, 2022)

An original un-used decal sheet .  Comes with it's original glassine envelope.  "Sheet No. 216 WING TRANSFER DECORATION for BICYCLES etc. " Wings are 4" long and 1 3/8" high.   Free 1st Class shipping in an envelope with stiffeners in the CONUS.  No guarantee, but I have used decals in similar age and condition successfully.  Hang the decal sheet in a sunny window for a few days which usually clears any yellowing in the clear parts.  Then shoot on a coat of clear lacquer over the entire sheet and let it dry.  Cut out the decals you want to use and soak them in a dish of warm water with a few drops of white glue added, and apply like any other waterslide decal.


----------

